# 211k Timers



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

How can I adjust the time frame on an automatic timer on the 211k? I know on manual timers, I can adjust :58 or :59. Can I do that when I just click on a program to record to the HDD? I could not find an adjustment for that. Thanks


----------

